# Truck bed Rod rack



## Brs1574

I got tired of my poles getting tangled up when going fishing so I put this together. Used it going 75 everything stays in place.


----------



## FISHINFOOL87

Sweet simple and clean looking. Prob didnt cost much either.


----------



## Brs1574

FISHINFOOL87 said:


> Sweet simple and clean looking. Prob didnt cost much either.


Cost about $75


----------



## Crowhater

I welded alum pipe to the back of my tool box at an angle. now all my rods ride there and not in the bed of the truck.


----------



## BobBobber

*Bumper holder*

I have an bumper mounted rod holder for 5 rods. Cost About $140 and mounts with 4 bolts. Simple and fast.

I prefer that, because I always see the rods. If rods mounted in PU bed, I'd always fear I'd forget about them and shear them off driving thru a drive-thru or into low tree branches.


----------



## kenny

This is my rod rack.


----------



## peckerwood

That orta save some rod tips from getting snapped.Good job.


----------



## captnickm

I built this one a while back. I was always afraid of losing a rod, but never did. Your looks good.


----------



## kenny

Capt. that's a great looking rack, and probably what you need for those surf/offshore rigs. I think it's always better to keep trout rods low and back for several reasons.


----------



## LUVJAMAICA

Any other ideas to share? I'm looking to build something soon. Thanks!


----------



## Dead Wait

I really like this design. It's not mine of course. It's ideal for short wheel base trucks and long rods.


----------



## johnsons1480

Any SUV ideas? I've got an idea of what I want to do for the inside of my expedition, but I'd love to see what ya'll have done first.


----------



## Dead Wait

johnsons1480 said:


> Any SUV ideas? I've got an idea of what I want to do for the inside of my expedition, but I'd love to see what ya'll have done first.


I would also like to see something for an SUV. I've got a 4runner that needs something in the roof so my 7' rods will stop slapping me in the face.


----------



## Castaway2

Dead Wait said:


> I would also like to see something for an SUV. I've got a 4runner that needs something in the roof so my 7' rods will stop slapping me in the face.


I believe a guy on here put his in the rack on top of his SUV, I think it was a ski rack.. looked like it clamp a foam type material to secure it something like this symbol <
I have used the luggage rack on top of the wife's SUV using pool noodles and bungee cords, they made it from Houston to Matagorda at 75 no problem.


----------



## johnsons1480

If you've got grab handles on the roof, this looks like the nicest option. 
http://www.innoracks.com/int/products/fishing/rodholder.html

Unfortunately, my grab handles are mounted along the door and not on the roof. Here's what I'm thinking about doing.

I'm going to grab two of these from Amazon for ~$12 a piece to mount to the rear most and middle seat clothes hanger hooks.
https://www.amazon.com/gp/product/B000CC0HZ4/ref=ox_sc_sfl_title_2?ie=UTF8&psc=1&smid=ATVPDKIKX0DER

Then take some of these for the back rack and zip tie them under the back rack.
https://www.amazon.com/gp/product/B011WGG18A/ref=ox_sc_sfl_title_4?ie=UTF8&psc=1&smid=A2MDCC74HZMD6T

For the front rack, I think I'll set the front of the rods on top and run a bungee cord over them. I think between the bungee cord and rubberized texture they should stay in place. I'm struggling with this part and would not mind some input.

The back rack will look a little like this picture without the need for the middle supports.


----------



## Dead Wait

That Inno system looks pretty sweet. I would imagine it comes with a pretty hefty price tag too.

But the bar and velcro from amazon might be the ticket. Great links you posted.


----------



## johnsons1480

Dead Wait said:


> That Inno system looks pretty sweet. I would imagine it comes with a pretty hefty price tag too.
> 
> But the bar and velcro from amazon might be the ticket. Great links you posted.


They're between $150-$250. If the bungee cord on the front rack doesn't hold the rods in place, I may try gluing down a line of that egg crate mat like the person in the picture did. I think it's ugly, but it's cheap.


----------



## Dead Wait

Academy sells this rod rack for $17.99. I was think about taking a piece 1"x1" or 1"x2" and screwing the rack to it. Have the board already measured to be bowed and test in place. Could be the ticket.


----------



## Slim-N-None

I have a similar problem, but I have a bed cover. I'm still tweaking a design I have come up with, but after a handful of trips all I can say is why didn't I think of this sooner? All in I'm at about $50-75 bucks. But that's on all the aluminum tubing. I'm sure it could be modified to fit a truck bed without a cover. Now that I have posted a pic someone will start making em and I will kick myself. If anyone is interested in the clamps I am using I can put you in contact with the guy that made them for me. Everything else is off the shelf from lowes


----------



## Dead Wait

Thats pretty darn nice Slim.


----------



## Slim-N-None

Dead Wait said:


> Thats pretty darn nice Slim.


Thanks with the few tweaks I've made since that pic was taken its a lot better than it was. I won't need to run a ratchet strap across the lower end anymore.


----------



## johnsons1480

Got mine done, pretty happy with it









Sent from my SM-G930V using Tapatalk


----------



## 23Dukdogtx!

I just built this one last weekend. Gonna try it this weekend.


----------



## finkikin

Built this one years ago.


----------



## TXFishin

Dead Wait said:


> I really like this design. It's not mine of course. It's ideal for short wheel base trucks and long rods.


Nice!

Is this homemade or a production unit?

FV Relentless


----------

